# Dog Dryers again guys!



## good buddy

I want one!!! I'm tired of wrestling the dog and the dryer and the comb and the brush...I don't have enough hands! Christmas is right around the corner and it's time to pick out the perfect dryer.

I've read good stuff about the K9II~lots of power for a force dryer, but noisy like the Master Blaster than Jan is using as a leaf blower :laugh: Would I need ear plugs?

That Edemco looks nice but I don't have enough dogs to justify 450.00 plus. Well maybe, I'm good at justifying LOL! Just don't ttell DH how much it cost!

I have a grooming station set up in the third bath. It's an L-space floor plan and I've stolen the corner. I can't see a stand dryer fitting well, since you won't be able to get to the potty, but the floor or countertop is available.

I've really been looking over the Kool Dry (Chris Christensen). I like the adjustable velocity, no heat/low heat (do I need heat?), quiet. Has anyone bought this one? What do you think?

Does anyone have one they love...especially if you've been using it awhile and still love it?


----------



## ama0722

I have the k9 mini and have had it for a year. I will say it is a lot of power but that can be good and bad. You have to learn how to use it correctly in order to not tangle the coat. If you want maybe later this week, I can turn it on and video record so you can see it and hear how loud it is. Or come on down and try it yourself  I do love it though. I wish you could turn it down lower because I can't do faces with it. The dogs flip out when I get close to the ears. It is a lot of force especially if you are used to using a hand held dryer. 

My next purchase is going to be an arm for my dryer as that would make things a lot easier. I used one at a friends house and MUST get one of those now!

Amanda


----------



## good buddy

Well thank you for the invite! It might just be a little far for me to drive though.  I read somehwere not to use force dryers at the face..ears, eyes so thats good you mentioned that! Another point for me to consider. ooh did you see the dryer arm on the Chris Christensen site? I don't know pricewise if it's a decent deal but it sure looks handy. http://www.chrissystems.com/kool_dry_dryer.htm Scroll down if needed. 



ama0722 said:


> I have the k9 mini and have had it for a year. I will say it is a lot of power but that can be good and bad. You have to learn how to use it correctly in order to not tangle the coat. If you want maybe later this week, I can turn it on and video record so you can see it and hear how loud it is. Or come on down and try it yourself  I do love it though. I wish you could turn it down lower because I can't do faces with it. The dogs flip out when I get close to the ears. It is a lot of force especially if you are used to using a hand held dryer.
> 
> My next purchase is going to be an arm for my dryer as that would make things a lot easier. I used one at a friends house and MUST get one of those now!
> 
> Amanda


----------



## ama0722

Christy, 
Not the one I used but I say definitely get it. Hers was grey metal and it bended every which way. If anyone knows what brand it is, she said she bought it at a show and wasnt sure but I need one! It would make my fight with the paw monster way easier  Dash hates his paws groomed. He will easily give up his face but his paws are another story!

The dogs need to be groomed this week so I will try to tape it so you can see how much force. If you haven't used one, it might scare you a little too much. I got mine after a friend groomed my dogs and they were dry in 10 minutes. But ofcourse when I got it, I tangled the heck out of Dora holding it close like a regular dryer. I thought mine was broken  But now I learned it hold it back and I love it. It doesnt have much heat at all. So it is good it dries quickly.


----------



## CacheHavs

Christy,

I use the Kool dry, though mine is the original way before CC took it over at least I am assuming they took it over as when I bought mine it was a one man job. I have had mine for about 9 years and it has been though A LOT, but it still runs like it always has.

I would definitely recommend this dryer to anyone, and the best part about it is it is variable speed, so you can turn it up as high or as low as you want it. I like to have that option as when I start puppies out I can start it very low until they get use to it, as well as you can find a comfortable speed for the face etc.
The other plus about it is it does not have a heating element which means your motor will last longer and the only heat you may feel will be from the motor, so it won't damage and dry out the coat on your dogs.


----------



## good buddy

ama0722 said:


> The dogs need to be groomed this week so I will try to tape it so you can see how much force.


I have no idea on the holder arm, but I'll pay attention if someone else can come up with the one you're talking about. :ear: I would love to see and hear a video! It's the next best thing to beign there and I don't have any place local to see one!


----------



## Sheri

I'd love to have one of these special dryers, but no way, price wise for the next year or so. Is there any really good one out there for just one dog, for a lot less than these super-duper ones?

Also, I've wondered about the ones that just blow air. Seems awfully chilly to me. I'd freeze.

Sheri


----------



## Paige

I think this is the arm you are talking about, I keep telling myself I need to order me one, and I have never gotten around to it.

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...+arm&um=1&hl=en&rlz=1T4GZHY_enUS241US241&sa=N


----------



## good buddy

Heather, The Kool Dry definately has my attention. I love that you can adjust the velocity and that would make it so I could do faces as well as really skittish dogs. Rufus has a dry coat too, so there's another point for that one!


----------



## CacheHavs

good buddy said:


> Heather, The Kool Dry definately has my attention. I love that you can adjust the velocity and that would make it so I could do faces as well as really skittish dogs. Rufus has a dry coat too, so there's another point for that one!


And it is also fairly quiet too. Another ++++ in my book. I can have a conversation while I dry and I don't go deaf either:biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy

Paige, that groomers arm looks like it would work just the same as the one from CC, and 28.99 is far better than 50.00!


----------



## good buddy

CacheHavs said:


> And it is also fairly quiet too. Another ++++ in my book. I can have a conversation while I dry and I don't go deaf either:biggrin1:


Quite would be a huge bonus since I keep hearing how noisy some of these can be. I will be working in a small bathroom so a noisy would would be awful.


----------



## Paige

good buddy said:


> Paige, that groomers arm looks like it would work just the same as the one from CC, and 28.99 is far better than 50.00!


Here it is for $19.99

Amazon.com: Metro Groomer's Third Arm: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## good buddy

oh! an even nicer price, or a nice combo offer only 7 bucks more for some curved shears.


----------



## Paige

good buddy said:


> oh! an even nicer price, or a nice combo offer only 7 bucks more for some curved shears.


I have curved shears, and love them. They are really nice when doing the feet.


----------



## good buddy

Paige said:


> I have curved shears, and love them. They are really nice when doing the feet.


oooh and I've been wanting curved shears too. :biggrin1: Do you know if Millers Forge is a good brand?


----------



## ama0722

Paige- Great find! Yes, I will be getting one of those now!


----------



## EMarie

I have been toying with the idea of replacing my Oster stand dryer with the CC Kool Dry but I hestated b/c of the lack of any heat. I normally use my oster on the low setting which is cooler than the low setting on your hair dryer. Both my hav's have thick thick coats and I think it will take years to dry with no heat at all. I love the Oster dryer, not very nosiy and I have been using mine for 5 years now. I have the K9II as well but that is only used on short hair'd dogs and my elkhound. I would NEVER use it on my coated breeds it would just knot up the hair!!


----------



## good buddy

Well a friend mentioned a dryer from Petedge last night...I think this is the one she's talking about.. http://grooming.petedge.com/Master-...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=263

Hmmmm looks interesting! It has variable speed and two heat settings (cool and warm), can use the stand or it can set on the counter or floor, adjustable height on the stand, can be used with the hose or tube style nozzle.


----------



## good buddy

I just noticed too, if you get the dryer from Pet Edge they also sell the Metro Groomers Third arm for 19.93


----------



## EstrellaVila

Get the Kool Dryer! I have an Edemco Standing Dryer, it works but its BIG! Too big. DH trips over the legs all the time and swears at me for having it. I also dont like how it does not have variable speed, just variable heat. If you get a air force dryer for sure get the arm, it will free up your hands if you need to hold the dog/etc.


----------



## EMarie

I would be very careful buying a dryer that is not a stand dryer or does not have a variable speed!! Make sure you call petedge and find out if that dryer is a high velosity dryer (force dryer) or both. With a dog with long hair you don't really anything about a force dryer!! It will just tangle the hair...my sister and I had that discussion last time she thought she would help me out and bath my older girl!!! She won't use that dryer again for that!!


----------



## good buddy

EMarie said:


> I would be very careful buying a dryer that is not a stand dryer or does not have a variable speed!! Make sure you call petedge and find out if that dryer is a high velosity dryer (force dryer) or both


EMarie, Here's what the ad says on the Pet Edge dryer:

A versatile, stainless steel pet drying workstation. It is like three pet dryers in one: a blower, a dryer, and an air massager. The entire air nozzle rotates 360°, not just the elbow on the end of the hose, and the dryer can come off the stand for portability.

:biggrin1: :biggrin1: :biggrin1:


----------



## CacheHavs

good buddy said:


> Well a friend mentioned a dryer from Petedge last night...I think this is the one she's talking about.. http://grooming.petedge.com/Master-...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=263
> 
> Hmmmm looks interesting! It has variable speed and two heat settings (cool and warm), can use the stand or it can set on the counter or floor, adjustable height on the stand, can be used with the hose or tube style nozzle.


Christy,
for that kind of money I would get a better dryer. I have personally tried this dryer and I feel that it is junk. I am also good friends with one of the gals that works at Pet Edge and she confirmed that they are not that great. She said that they were receiving several of them back.


----------



## CacheHavs

EMarie said:


> I have been toying with the idea of replacing my Oster stand dryer with the CC Kool Dry but I hestated b/c of the lack of any heat. I normally use my oster on the low setting which is cooler than the low setting on your hair dryer. Both my hav's have thick thick coats and I think it will take years to dry with no heat at all. I love the Oster dryer, not very nosiy and I have been using mine for 5 years now. I have the K9II as well but that is only used on short hair'd dogs and my elkhound. I would NEVER use it on my coated breeds it would just knot up the hair!!


I do my full show coated Havanese from start of their bath to finish drying in about 1 hour. The air is not that cold once the dryer warms up and warm up time is about 2-3 minutes. it is a very luke warm air that doesn't damage the coat. As I said I have used this dryer for the past 9 years and swear by it.
I use to use a "Edemco" and a "Double K" dryer and I also use the "Metero" and neither one of them even compared to my kool dry.

I myself use this dryer at full force, but would not recommend that for someone who is not familiar with air force as yes you can severely tangle the coat, but I have been a groomer for 20 years and was a professional handler for 10 years and have learned to master the dryers. At least I think if one had the variable speed they could learn in their own time to master the higher speeds.


----------



## good buddy

CacheHavs said:


> I am also good friends with one of the gals that works at Pet Edge and she confirmed that they are not that great. She said that they were receiving several of them back.


Oh dear. That doesn't sound so good.


----------



## good buddy

EMarie said:


> I would be very careful buying a dryer that is not a stand dryer or does not have a variable speed!


Why would you be concerned about one that's not a stand dryer?


----------



## EMarie

Heather thanks for the info...I would still really love to get one. I am thinking after the holidays but that is the information I needed to hear. That it does have a little warmth to it and I would not just be drying with cold air!!

Christy, I think I was trying to say what Heather said. I would by a better one for that kind of money, she just said it MUCH better than I did!!


----------



## good buddy

Well, I may just be in a pickle now! As I told Heather, I read her post 2 seconds too late! I looked all over the Pet Edge site to cancel the order and found nothing...called them and was told they couldn't do anything...I e-mailed and said cancel, cancel, cancel and haven't heard back yet. I called them again this morning and told them I don't want the order placed, please stop the order from shipping and the guy said he didn't know if they could stop it, gee they have so many orders...ya know how that goes right? But, I didn't have to tell them my order number and he knew just who he was talking too. hmmmmmm strange huh? He said he'd try to stop the order but if it does get sent I can refuse it when it's delivered. *sigh So for now I am crossing my fingers to hear from them today that they were able to stop it!


----------



## EMarie

Oh Christy, 
I am sorry nothing is ever that easy is it. I am sure it will get figured out and then you can get a dryer that will work better for you!!


----------



## good buddy

EMarie said:


> Oh Christy,
> I am sorry nothing is ever that easy is it. I am sure it will get figured out and then you can get a dryer that will work better for you!!


I have my fingers crossed you're right! I still haven't heard anything from Pet Edge. :frusty:


----------



## EMarie

They are normally pretty good cust. serv. Whenever I have had a problem anyway and worst case you refuse it and they give you your money back but you are set back a couple of weeks. It could always be worse!!


----------



## Jane

Oh no, Christy. Maybe you can refuse to accept the package when it arrives, and it will go back to Pet Edge....


----------



## CacheHavs

good buddy said:


> I have my fingers crossed you're right! I still haven't heard anything from Pet Edge. :frusty:


Have you tried calling the store in Reno since that is where it will be shipped from? You might try that here is the local Reno number (775)824-3311


----------



## EstrellaVila

You guys are killing me with this dryer discussion. I so very much want a kool dryer ever since I saw Heather use it months ago. Darn it Heather, why do you have to have all this cool stuff? First it was the dyer, then the Laube clippers (which are still on my wish list)... What's next?


----------



## CacheHavs

EstrellaVila said:


> You guys are killing me with this dryer discussion. I so very much want a kool dryer ever since I saw Heather use it months ago. Darn it Heather, why do you have to have all this cool stuff? First it was the dyer, then the Laube clippers (which are still on my wish list)... What's next?


:suspicious: why Estrella, what ever do you mean :suspicious: :biggrin1:ound:
Hey this is stuff that I have accumulated over the past 25+ years, in time I am sure you too will have just as much


----------



## EMarie

It is all very addicting!! I can't go to a show without picking up something new. I am a CC brush and comb addict!! I think I get a new one at almost every show!!


----------



## DAJsMom

I borrowed this B-Air Bear Power dryer from a friend and liked it pretty well. I haven't bought one yet, but I may! It's inexpensive as dryers go and had variable speeds.

http://www.ryanspet.com/ryanspet/productList.asp?categoryCode=2325&startItemCnt=1


----------



## CacheHavs

DAJsMom said:


> I borrowed this B-Air Bear Power dryer from a friend and liked it pretty well. I haven't bought one yet, but I may! It's inexpensive as dryers go and had variable speeds.
> 
> http://www.ryanspet.com/ryanspet/productList.asp?categoryCode=2325&startItemCnt=1


Joelle,

This is a 2 speed not variable. the variable has a knob that you turn up or down for the amount of speed you want, much like a light dimer switch. The 2 speed only has the option of low or high speed.
One of my puppy buyers bought this dryer and she said that at least it does the job for her for now, though I think next time she is going to up grade


----------



## Paige

good buddy said:


> I have my fingers crossed you're right! I still haven't heard anything from Pet Edge. :frusty:


I just had to deal with a company sending merchandise that I tried to cancel because I order the wrong thing. I found out when it was going to be delivered and I put up signs at each of my doors, saying I was refusing delivery. They took it back and it didn't cost me anything extra.


----------



## BeverlyA

I had a similar situation and did what Paige did, as I was instructed to do by the company's customer service. I never even saw the package.

I understand it does tie up your money for awhile, but at least you don't have to do any packing or shipping.

Beverly


----------



## good buddy

CacheHavs said:


> Have you tried calling the store in Reno since that is where it will be shipped from? You might try that here is the local Reno number (775)824-3311


I just got back from my sons music lesson, do you think they're still open? I checked my mail and there isn't a nice notice from Pet Edge. 



Paige said:


> I just had to deal with a company sending merchandise that I tried to cancel because I order the wrong thing. I found out when it was going to be delivered and I put up signs at each of my doors, saying I was refusing delivery. They took it back and it didn't cost me anything extra.


This is what I'll have to do. I just see when it's due to arrive and post a huge notice that I'm refusing to accept the delivery. UPS stops off at work first, so we'll let the driver know before he ever gets to the house too so he will be forwarned.


----------



## CacheHavs

good buddy said:


> I just got back from my sons music lesson, do you think they're still open? I checked my mail and there isn't a nice notice from Pet Edge.


Yes they are still open if you hurry:biggrin1: I think they are open until 5:30


----------



## good buddy

CacheHavs said:


> Yes they are still open if you hurry:biggrin1: I think they are open until 5:30


Nope. Tues. 'til 5:00 and I couldn't get anyone to answer the phone. Wednesday's they open at 8:30, so I'll try again in the morning since I haven't recieved word the order has shipped yet. Thanks for the number!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Christy~
I have a dryer like the one you ordered. I love mine!! I like the variable speed, the fact that I can choose to have no heat (or low heat on really cold days) and that I can use the dryer either on the stand, or I can take it off the stand and use it on a table. I can also either use the hose, or attach the arm. I think it's a great dryer!


----------



## good buddy

MopTop Havanese said:


> I think it's a great dryer!


??? This is why it has taken me so long to order a dryer. I don't know which to choose and everyone I talk to has such different opinions! I talked with another person who likes hers and it has the features I want so I ordered it. Then Heather is saying Pet Edge gets them returned and I think oh dear...maybe it's not so good then...and now you say you love yours! Geezs, I feel so flaky about this! :brick:

Have you had yours long? Have you used other dryers and could you tell me how it compares to them? :ear: :ear:


----------



## Havtahava

I don't know anything about the dryer you ordered, but I love my Oster stand dryer. It has three different heat settings, but it doesn't have a variable speed and that's okay for me. I haven't had any problems with adults, nor puppies, nor dogs I'm sitting. The only disadvantage of it is the width of the base, but I make it work with the way I set up my grooming table, so it doesn't take up anymore space than a floor dryer with an extended arm would.

To reiterate what Heather already said, I sought advice from many people who have handled long-coated dogs and all agreed to stay away from the high velocity dryers because you end up tangling the hair. I'm sure you know that though.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I have had my dryer about a year. I did borrow a small dryer from another breeder a few years ago. I don't remember the name of it, but it worked well. (it was orange). I had to use an attachment to attach the hose to my grooming table and I didn't like that. I like the freestanding dryer much better.
I don't have any complaints about the big dryer, except it is a bit bulky to store when I'm not using it, but I just roll it out to the garage~~


----------



## Jane

Christy, I am watching this thread eagerly - I would also like to know what the "best" dryer is. For now, I don't have garage space to store one, but maybe in the future. As a temporary measure, I bought a telescoping stand that holds my human hair dryer. Even that has helped a lot - so I can have both hands free.


----------



## good buddy

Katie, It's nice to hear you've had yours for a year and still like it.  It has shipped. I got confirmation this morning that the dryer has shipped...and everything else I had ordered with it has been back-ordered. :doh: (it wasn't back-ordered on the site so I don't get what happened there!) So...right now I am up in the air whether I should accept or refuse the dryer when it shows up. hmmmm... this is the same wishy-washy way I've been all along. Perhaps I should just relax and be happy that the dryer is on it's way? 

Kimberly, What I was thinking with the variable force would be to use a higher setting to push the water off the dog and then adjust down to dry with less tangling. Can you attach a link tot he dryer you have? I just wanna look. :wink: *In my mind these things go so much smoother. If I could only live in Christy land haha! 

Jane, I'm sure haveing hands free is a huge help. That would be a huge plus in my book!


----------



## good buddy

Holy Cow! I had better decide real soon. I just checked the UPS tracking site and it's due to arrive tomorrow!!! :jaw:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Can you set it up and give the boys a bath and then decide if you like it?
I am not exactly sure of the return policy at Petedge~~~ but it might be worth a try. Only you will know if it's the right dryer or not! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Christy, here it is: http://grooming.petedge.com/Oster-Hi-Velocity-Stand-Dryer-OS78309.pro . I love that leaves both my hands free to work with the dog. Both the arm & the nozzle are moveable, so you can constantly redirect the flow of air as you work. The arm folds down to the stand when not in use, so only the base takes up space. It also breaks down into three pieces easily for storage or taking elsewhere. (I take mine in and out of the motorhome often.)

I see that they label this as a high velocity dryer, but in the realm of HV dryers, this does not put out much force, thankfully. It does NOT have a variable speed - only variable heat. I've been this model for a year and a half and haven't found one I like better.

By the way, I was cautioned to make sure that anything you get on a stand has FIVE feet or more on the bottom. (Four or three feet tend to tip over easily).


----------



## good buddy

MopTop Havanese said:


> Can you set it up and give the boys a bath and then decide if you like it?
> I am not exactly sure of the return policy at Petedge~~~ but it might be worth a try. Only you will know if it's the right dryer or not! :biggrin1:


I just looked at their return policy and they say satisfaction guarenteed. I would have 30 days to get back to them if I am unsatisfied, but I would have to pay the shipping. That's fair. I don't know what I would be out all told. The shipping to me is 30.00, but I remember seeing the order saying something like you qualified for half off shipping, so I guess it could be more on the sending back side.

Kimberly the stand this one comes with has 5 legs so that part should be fine. The stand adjusts in height, the dryer can be tilted and the nozzle swivels 360 degrees...so that's all good too. hmmmmm...what am I worried about? I guess I'm just having some last minute fears, but in reality it seems to have all the requirements I asked for.

I guess I'll just look forward to getting it and trying it out! If I don't like it I can decide to return it, but it will cost me some for the shipping...I think I'll cross that bridge if I come to it.


----------



## Kathy

Christy,
I would suggest you try it first. Petedge stands behind their products. Plus, if they didn't, we could all drive up to Reno and bang on their door! <grin>

The reason I think you should try it first, is that every person will have an opinion and you might find this dryer is PERFECT for your needs and will last you a very long time. On the other hand, you may find it doesn't suit your needs at all. I just think you will never know until you try it for yourself. that is what I finally decided I had to do. I found the one that seem to meet all my criteria and bought it. Time will tell I suppose. Also, you won't be using yours as much as say Heather, who shows her dogs, so amount of use can have an effect too.

JMO


----------



## good buddy

Kathy said:


> Christy,
> I would suggest you try it first. Petedge stands behind their products. Plus, if they didn't, we could all drive up to Reno and bang on their door! <grin>
> 
> The reason I think you should try it first, is that every person will have an opinion and you might find this dryer is PERFECT for your needs and will last you a very long time. On the other hand, you may find it doesn't suit your needs at all. I just think you will never know until you try it for yourself. that is what I finally decided I had to do. I found the one that seem to meet all my criteria and bought it. Time will tell I suppose. Also, you won't be using yours as much as say Heather, who shows her dogs, so amount of use can have an effect too.
> 
> JMO


I have to agree with you. There are so many different opinions. One person can love a dryer and another hates that one! Being just the pet owner, I won't be comparing the dryer to many others like a professional groomer would and I'm willing to bet I'll like it more than using my hairdryer!

Kimberly, your house is so lovely and I'm sure your dryer is hidden out of sight when not in use. Mine will no doubt be up and hogging the entire bathroom daily LOL! I think I gave up completely on having the "house beautiful" look when I wheeled in the five foot high bird cages. :brushteeth:


----------



## Havtahava

Christy, you always do so much research that this dryer obviously met the initial requirements of what you wanted. It may turn out to be exactly what you need. Besides, it isn't like you have a grooming shop and need the top of the line model for drying 10 dogs a day. How often will you really use it? Maybe twice every two weeks? It will probably be exactly what you need.

BTW, mine isn't hidden, but I do keep it in my grooming room. I just fold down the arm when not using it so I can have the extra space.


----------



## good buddy

Havtahava said:


> Christy, you always do so much research that this dryer obviously met the initial requirements of what you wanted. It may turn out to be exactly what you need. Besides, it isn't like you have a grooming shop and need the top of the line model for drying 10 dogs a day. How often will you really use it? Maybe twice every two weeks? It will probably be exactly what you need.
> 
> BTW, mine isn't hidden, but I do keep it in my grooming room. I just fold down the arm when not using it so I can have the extra space.


You're right, I'm probably just having last minute worries if I chose the right one. "twice every two weeks"?? you think? Shamouti pooti is having something washed and dried constantly! Rufus too lately! These two have always made a great game of chasing each other around the garden boxes and now that we took the summer garden out they think they're quite clever in cutting across right through the muddy boxes!  Yesterday I praised 'Mouti highly for managing to pee and poo and not try to eat it before coming back towards the door and he jumped his wet little footies up into the planter box and did the happy dance. *sigh...footbath...blowdry :doh:


----------



## Havtahava

LOL! What a little stinker.


----------



## EstrellaVila

That is cool petedge will let you try it and return the dryer. Hopefully it will cut down on the dry time for all your washings!


----------



## EMarie

I have the exact same dryer as Kimberley...I love it, had my parents get it for me 5 years ago and I want to up grade to the CC dryer but I DON"T want to get rid of it!!! I love it!!


----------



## good buddy

EMarie said:


> I have the exact same dryer as Kimberley...I love it, had my parents get it for me 5 years ago and I want to up grade to the CC dryer but I DON"T want to get rid of it!!! I love it!!


I can certainly understand wanting more equipment if you're a groomer but tell me, why do you consider the CC dryer an upgrade?

Edited to add: I'm at home waiting and it still hasn't shown up yet!


----------



## EMarie

Well b/c of the variable speed. I will soon have the Elkhound and a Havanese to show and I don't want to lug two dryers with me. The elkhound needs the force dryer and the Hav needs a stand dryer. So it would make sense for me to get one that can do both. And I am a CC fan...well not of shampoo and stuff but brushes and combs and strippers ect so I can't imagine it would not be completely worth the money. O yeah, and it uses the same amount of watage as a hair dryer which means once I can talk my parents into buying a camper/moterhome I can use it in the camper/moterhome. I don't think I left anything out...


----------



## good buddy

EMarie said:


> Well b/c of the variable speed.


Ok I get what you mean now!

My dryer finally showed up last night at 6:30 and I haven't even assembled it! I was very careful when I opened the box trying to save the strapping tapes and everything JIC I need to send it back.  I could tell right away though I might as well wait until morning because everyone wanted dinner and the dogs were trying to get to the box to see what they could get into, so I moved it all into the bathroom and closed the door so I could look at it again when the house is more peaceful! Today I will bathe one of the dogs and see what I think! :whoo:


----------



## EMarie

OOOOH there is not much that is more fun than getting to try your new grooming stuff. They dryer you got might work great for what you depending on what you want from it!! I hope it works for you!!


----------



## good buddy

I tried out the new dryer today. :biggrin1: It was pretty cool! I guess I don't have much to compare it to, but I liked it. It dried the dogs faster than usual using much less heat so it's better for their hair. I liked that it had more air flow than my hair dryer so it fussed the hair on the feet and helped it to dry faster. You can take the hose off and put the tube on and then I could aim the air flow towards the dog while brushing and combing the face and ears out so all the while I was still getting the dog dried more fully. U had such a good time, I trimmed the paws and shaved the pads and trimmed their nails. It was a real doggie spa day! I give the dryer thumbs up! :whoo:


----------



## mintchip

YEAH! Glad to hear that!!


----------



## good buddy

mintchip said:


> YEAH! Glad to hear that!!


Yeah me too! To think I went into a panic trying to cancel the order and now I like the darn thing! I am such a spaz! But a spaz with a new doggie dryer! :dance:


----------



## EMarie

I am so glad it worked for you!!! You will be so happy that you don't have to hold a dryer anymore.


----------



## ama0722

Christy- It was fate! Now we want some gorgeous groomed Neezer photos! Get the camera out immediately before Shamouti goes out to play!

P.S. We haven't seen pics of them in a long time!


----------



## SMARTY

I have used 2 veritable heat, from cool to hot and force, from low to high dryers with 2 of these stands and never had a problem. I brush while the 2 different dryers are doing there thing. The cost is small compared to the dog dryers I have seen.

http://www.tvproducts4less.com/hair-dryer-holder.html?c=1&kw=hair dryer stands


----------



## Lina

I agree with Amanda! I've missed seeing Rufus and Shamouti!!!


----------



## Havtahava

So glad you like the dryer, Christy!


----------



## Sheri

SMARTY said:


> I have used 2 veritable heat, from cool to hot and force, from low to high dryers with 2 of these stands and never had a problem. I brush while the 2 different dryers are doing there thing. The cost is small compared to the dog dryers I have seen.
> 
> http://www.tvproducts4less.com/hair-dryer-holder.html?c=1&kw=hair dryer stands


Sandy, this is what I use, too. It is SO much better than trying to hold the dryer under your chin while brushing! But, still, it take forever to dry him. Maybe I'll try two of them, hadn't thought of that. I'd love to have a big dryer, but can't afford it, yet, anyway.

Thanks for giving me the idea of using two.

Sheri


----------



## good buddy

Sorry Amanda, too late! They've already been out and into the mess all over again! Hopefully, I'll get some free time this week and the sunlight will cooperate so I can get a pic for ya!


----------



## Poornima

I am looking fora hand free hair dryer stand. I looked up various sites and Amazon has some of the models I looked up. The reviews are mixed and few.

Does anyone have one of these or has used these? I would appreciate your feedback. Thanks!

1) 




3) 




4)


----------



## Kathy

Poornima said:


> 3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I bought a long time ago and it still works well. I like that I can adjust the height. I no longer use it to dry the dogs all over, but I do turn it on each time and have it pointed to their feet while the standing dryer does the rest of the body. I also like that I can easily change the direction of the dryer without a lot of hassle or it falling over!


----------



## Sheri

Kathy, what standing dryer do you recommend?


----------



## Poornima

Sheri said:


> Kathy, what standing dryer do you recommend?


I would like to know the answer to that as well, Kathy. Thanks for your feedback on the stand.


----------



## Kathy

The standing dryer is the same one Christy bought too from Petedge. It is their brand. I LOVE it. Rolls nicely, has warm air if you want it, power adjustment, moves up and down and so does the whole stand. For the money, it is the best deal and offers more then a lot of higher priced dryers. http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...erDry-Pet-Dryer/pc/190/c/191/sc/263/46070.uts


----------



## Poornima

Kathy said:


> The standing dryer is the same one Christy bought too from Petedge. It is their brand. I LOVE it. Rolls nicely, has warm air if you want it, power adjustment, moves up and down and so does the whole stand. For the money, it is the best deal and offers more then a lot of higher priced dryers. http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...erDry-Pet-Dryer/pc/190/c/191/sc/263/46070.uts


Thanks, Kathy! Now I have to figure out how to convince DH that I "need" it!


----------



## good buddy

Poornima said:


> Thanks, Kathy! Now I have to figure out how to convince DH that I "need" it!


Have him wash and dry the dogs! :wink:


----------



## Sheri

Do the standing dryers cut much time from the drying process compared to a human hand-held one?


----------



## Poornima

good buddy said:


> Have him wash and dry the dogs! :wink:


I am afraid that Benji and Lizzie would bolt out the door if they heard me "thinking" of having DH give them a bath. :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Sheri said:


> Do the standing dryers cut much time from the drying process compared to a human hand-held one?


Oh yes, Sheri. I probably wouldn't go so far as to say it cuts the drying time in half, but it's pretty close. The bigger benefit is that you have your hands free and work a small tangle free while drying, you can touch the dog and still comb the hair at the same time. I think that is a lot more soothing than pointing a dryer at them and combing, especially when they are young.


----------



## Sheri

I have my hands free now because I use two cheap stand/holders that I set the human dryers in and direct towards Tucker. BUT, I'd LOVE it if it didn't take so long to dry!! That is the worst part of the bathing for me...sitting there for 45 minutes to an hour, brushing and combing until his hair is dry, moving him around to try to get all the spots dry, and then finding out I've missed some areas deep down.


----------



## Evye's Mom

:bump:
Anyone have anything else to add, mainly purchases they regret or ones they absolutely love. I've been looking at dryers and so confused, more so after reading this thread. I'm wanting a hands-free mainly so I don't blow Taylor off the counter and to keep Bentley from contorting himself so he can get his face blown.


----------



## good buddy

Evye's Mom said:


> :bump:
> Anyone have anything else to add, mainly purchases they regret or ones they absolutely love. I've been looking at dryers and so confused, more so after reading this thread. I'm wanting a hands-free mainly so I don't blow Taylor off the counter and to keep Bentley from contorting himself so he can get his face blown.


With three dogs you should go for it! You'll be drying them for years to come and with a good dryer it will go much faster. I love mine.. I'm sure I posted a link somewhere. I got it at Petedge and it's on a stand. (but can be removed from the stand) Kathy has the same one and I think poornima got one too! This one! http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...erDry-Pet-Dryer/pc/190/c/191/sc/263/46070.uts


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I have that same one too- LOVE it!


----------



## Leeann

Havtahava said:


> Oh yes, Sheri. I probably wouldn't go so far as to say it cuts the drying time in half, but it's pretty close. The bigger benefit is that you have your hands free and work a small tangle free while drying, you can touch the dog and still comb the hair at the same time. I think that is a lot more soothing than pointing a dryer at them and combing, especially when they are young.


Kimberly's post made me think of a great tip I got from my groomer for anyone using a force dryer, it you touch the dog with your hand in the spot that you plan on drying rather than just blowing the air on them it prepares them and they know where you are heading next with the dryer. I find this help most when you want to do the neck and ear's, I always touch and tell them what I am getting ready to do and they are much more calm.


----------



## good buddy

Leeann said:


> Kimberly's post made me think of a great tip I got from my groomer for anyone using a force dryer, it you touch the dog with your hand in the spot that you plan on drying rather than just blowing the air on them it prepares them and they know where you are heading next with the dryer. I find this help most when you want to do the neck and ear's, I always touch and tell them what I am getting ready to do and they are much more calm.


I have to try that next time I use mine. Rufus does well with it but Marley is a little nervous. I like that the one I have has an adjustable force so I turn it down for Marley and gradually increase it to a level he is comfy with.


----------



## Leah

If you have an occassion to go to a dog show, check out the Poodle grooming area. The show Poodles are trained to lay still on their side while they are dried. It looks magical. I have dreams of training my girls to do that. LOL

Seriously, from the picture of the Master Equipment PowerDry Pet Dryer, I'm not sure how it works. Is it hands free? Soon, I'll have three to dry and over 15 years it's not a bad deal (if I can't get my girls to lie still).


----------



## Evye's Mom

Thanks for the input. The Master Equipment PowerDry Dryer came up quite a bit reading through this thread. I was wanting to make sure people were still happy with it and it sounds as if you are. 

Thanks for the tip Leeann.


----------



## SMARTY

Sharlene, there is a show in Atlanta on Feb 6, we will be having the Southern Havanese meeting then, they should have lots of dryers going on the different breeds to check out if you want to meet me there.


----------



## good buddy

Leah said:


> Seriously, from the picture of the Master Equipment PowerDry Pet Dryer, I'm not sure how it works. Is it hands free? Soon, I'll have three to dry and over 15 years it's not a bad deal (if I can't get my girls to lie still).


It comes with a tube that can be attached and directed towards the dog hands-free but you can change the tube for a hose and direct the air flow where you want it. I use the hose with attachment first with force to blow the water off the dog and get the coat drying well. Then I change to the tube to continue drying while I comb through the coat.


----------



## Evye's Mom

SMARTY said:


> Sharlene, there is a show in Atlanta on Feb 6, we will be having the Southern Havanese meeting then, they should have lots of dryers going on the different breeds to check out if you want to meet me there.


I loved that you invited me Sandi. Atlanta is still a good 4-1/2 hours from here, to and fro would be a weekend event...that Sunday is superbowl. Thank you so much for thinking of me. Please share any good tidbits you pick up.


----------



## BeverlyA

If anyone is looking for a dryer, I have posted one for sale under "Stand dryer for sale".

Beverly


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I actually used my little dryer stand last time and let the blower do all the drying this time and brushed Dexter more than usual during the dry and I am thinking I finished up faster than when I was holding the dryer in my hand.

This is a picture of the little dryer stand. I will see how long this dryer will last before I have to get a more powerful dryer when Dexter's hair gets longer.

Oh! There's my bell system in the back too! I added the Christmas bells last year to the single bell, so the bells would be louder, so dh would hear them.


----------



## Rita Nelson

I'm looking to purchase a dryer to use on Tucker. He has extremely thick hair. Being retired, I can't spend $350 on one. I would greatly appreciate suggestions for a good, reliable hand held dryer that works faster than my hair dryer.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am with you Rita! How long is Tucker's hair? 

And....a dryer that does not take up a section of your room. I would love a Stand Hands Free dryer! I just do not have the room for the dryer...guess I could steal the guest room! 

I guess what I am looking for is .... a canister type with hose that is not the most powerful, but does the job. The dryer needs to be on the quiet side, not much louder than a human hair dryer. 

With Dexter having a short groom (1-3 inches), the human hair dryer works great. Dexter takes very little time to dry. 

I do have that dryer holder thing, which I do use at times....but, it seems like I am holding the human dryer more so I can direct the flow of the air. 

I think....I have just talked myself out of a dryer for now..... The human dryer is working so far with Jack (Hair 4 inches). 

I think.......if Jack's hair continues to grow and I am real serious about having a Hav with hair longer than 8 inches....I may think about the dryers again. For now, I will stay with my human dryer.

My tip for faster dries: Towel dry really good to soak up that water after the last rinse. Then... wrap the coat with one of those Sham Wows to soak up more water, then wrap another towel (double thick) on top of the Sham Wow.....then hold your Hav for a few minutes to soak up more water. My shirt does get damp! 

Another tip: Let the dryer just blow at the chest/leg areas to dry some...it does not take long... 5 minutes or so....I am constantly touching my Hav, so I know the dryer is not too warm. When the hair on the legs looks like little ringlets, I take a wide comb to comb out the hair on each leg and the hair fluffs up. By the time, I get all the legs combed the belly is dry, then I concentrate on drying the topside, then rear end. 

The ringlet tip is working now....not sure if it will work when Jack's hair is longer.

Ok....That's enough of my babble....


----------



## Rita Nelson

Linda, Tucker's hair is about 4" long. I had to have him cut down in the spring because I have tennis elbow so bad and grooming him was difficult. His hair is SO THICK and sticks out like Bozo's. It's just beginning to lay down somewhat. I do use something like Sham Wow (several of them), but I don't wrap him with a towel also. Great tip. Tucker's hair is wavy with more wave/curl on the rump. Yesterday I ordered a dryer from Petedge, the Metro Air Force Commander. It was $154.95 plus shipping. Several reviewers liked it so I decided to go with that one. I'm looking forward to getting it and see for myself how it works.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Have you thought about grooming Tucker shorter? Dexter hair is fluffy too and had to grow pretty long before it would the hair would fall. I have Dexter in a 1-3 inch groom and I rarely have to brush or comb Dexter....he gets combed each week after a bath. Grooming Dexter has been a pure pleasure. 

Keep us updated on the dryer! We await your dryer review.


----------



## Rita Nelson

Linda, I've started thinking recently that having Tucker groomed shorter might be the way I need to go with him. I loved his coat long before the "blowing coat" happened. That's when I had to have him groomed short because of tennis elbow. I couldn't keep up with 2 plus times a day brushing and combing. I'm going to see if bathing him more often, now that I'm getting him a dryer, will make a difference in the grooming. If not, he may become a short haired boy.


----------



## Suzi

Hi I have another post going about dryers. And I have read threw this one Crossed of the master equipment one after Heathers post . Put it back on my list after I think three people liked it  I would love to spend $400 on a great dryer but the budget is not there.
I am leaning towards the economy one is it called Master equipment flash dry stand dryer ( power dry?) for about $175.00?
Also I have never bought any thing on Ebay. If I could find a CC dryer or the Oster can I bid on it?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Suzy, If you do not have experience with one of these high power models, when you get your new dryer have someone with experience show you how to use it. On the really powerful models you need to be really careful when blowing the feet as the force on some models can break tiny bones in the feet. Also no blowing in the ears with one of these forced air dryers. They are really great when used properly, boy do they cut down the time.


----------



## ls-indy

*CC Kool Pup with "arm"*

I just bought this set up in February and love it. I also wondered about the lack of heat, but I don't think Daisy and Beau miss it. The air is room temperature. Plus - as the motor warms up there is a slight warming of the air. They are both in puppy cuts, so I don't have a problem with tangles. In fact, I think the force actually "pushes out" small knots. The speed control is like a dimmer switch with a sliding scale of air force. It comes with both a "paddle-shape" diffuser (think a sheet of air) and a "cone-shape" attachment that I never use because I think the airflow doesn't need to be that concentrated. I start out with the air volume on low, and increase the air speed once I know they are comfortable with it. I use a really slow speed around their faces. Their coats come out VERY soft! The arm is very helpful. It supports the weight of the super-long hose! I still find I hold the nozzle to move the air around their bodies.... Daisy & Beau were used to my human hair dryer, and weren't alarmed about this new dryer at all. (I use the dryer to blow the dog hair and dust off the blinds before the room it cleaned.....)

I took this pic the day I bought the dryer - along with everything ELSE I bought at the dog show! I am such a sucker when it comes to buying things for my havies! The Kool Pup Dryer is the little green box on the left side of the table. The paddle diffuser is on the hose and the cone shaped one is standing up next to the dryer... Don't know WHY I can get the photo to turn 90 degrees.... eace:


----------

